# Microsoft apologizes for changing race in photo



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"A photo on the Seattle-based company's U.S. Web site shows two men, one Asian and one black, and a white woman seated at a conference room table. But on the Web site of Microsoft's Polish business unit, the black man's head has been replaced with that of a white man. The color of his hand remains unchanged."
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/ap/20090826/ap_on_hi_te/us_tec_microsoft_poland_picture_1


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Here's the Photoshopped photo .... Is that a Mac in front of him


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Noyb said:


> Is that a Mac in front of him


LOL
Probably, looks like they are trying to work.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

All of the Photoshop Tutorial Video's I've seen so far ... Are done on a Mac


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Noyb said:


> All of the Photoshop Tutorial Video's I've seen so far ... Are done on a Mac


I've never seen one, but that is interesting.

But a tutorial with a BSOD in it probably wouldn't be that interesting to watch.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)




----------



## CraigMB (Jan 29, 2006)

That is super Crazy,How could they be that dumb.Its microsoft


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

CraigMB said:


> How could Microsoft be that dumb.


I've been watching a Microsoft Forum.
Someone asked why a user interface feature was removed from W7 ... and will M$ put it back.

M$ answered ..
It was scheduled for removal in 2001 .. And since no one complained ... They removed it and won't put it back.

I'm thinking that if Toyota made software .. M$ would be asking for a government Bailout.


----------



## CraigMB (Jan 29, 2006)

So That picture was in the making 8 years before they released it?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

CraigMB said:


> So That picture was in the making 8 years before they released it?


NO .. But that was an example of some more stupid answers/thinking.


----------



## CraigMB (Jan 29, 2006)

oh got you


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

CraigMB,

I've removed profanity from your post. This is not acceptable, even if it's in the form of an acronym. Please be more careful in the future. Thank you.


----------



## CraigMB (Jan 29, 2006)

oh im sorry i didnt think that would count .lol ...i shall remeber


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

CraigMB said:


> oh im sorry i didnt think that would count .lol ...i shall remeber


Thanks. We do appreciate it.


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

Noyb said:


> Here's the Photoshopped photo .... Is that a Mac in front of him


so....the black guy's face was changed to white to run the same ad in.....poland? (or someplace with a tiny black population?)

i'm just askin....first i've heard of this.
duh...never mind....glanced at the article.....

i'm being a dufus here, i'm sure....but why is this a big deal?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

iltos said:


> so....the black guy's face was changed to white to run the same ad in.....poland? (or someplace with a tiny black population?)
> 
> i'm just askin....first i've heard of this.
> duh...never mind....glanced at the article.....
> ...


He was decapitated, not just toned down. Which would you prefer to have done to you? 

Never mind, depending on how they intended to tone me down, I think I would prefer decapitation.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

That was not right what they did but they even did a bad job of it that makes it worse.
The hand is still the black guys. But look at the left of the white guys head and your see the window sill pop up and then also part of the window not right in the other building you see.

You can watch this gif I made to show you the goof up they also made.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

iltos said:


> so....the black guy's face was changed to white to run the same ad in.....poland? (or someplace with a tiny black population?)
> 
> i'm just askin....first i've heard of this.
> duh...never mind....glanced at the article.....
> ...


Hi Bob,

Maybe it has something to do with - Truth in Advertising, eh?

-- Tom


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

hewee said:


> That was not right what they did but they even did a bad job of it that makes it worse.
> The hand is still the black guys. But look at the left of the white guys head and your see the window sill pop up and then also part of the window not right in the other building you see.
> 
> You can watch this gif I made to show you the goof up they also made.


LOL

That makes him look like two-face from batman.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

There is always someone that picks up on little things (usually media people) and blows it out of proportion just to make money on it, can not believe they changed the face and missed the hand though.

I would have thought that when it comes to advertising that several checks would have been done before release of any advertising.

but then we are all human and human nature is that we are not perfect, which is why the odd thing slips through.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I haven't seen a M$ ad that makes sense to me yet.
I've often wondered why they didn't change ad companies.
Mac has no competition


----------

